
Physics explains why time passes faster as you age - arayh
https://qz.com/1516804/physics-explains-why-time-passes-faster-as-you-age/
======
gvuksic
can they also explain why it goes so slow when you wait for lunch? no matter
what age you are...

~~~
skilled
I suppose it has something to do with real labour involved in the preparation
process.

Besides, crappy lunch can be done quick but tastes like rectum.

